# "Χτίζω λέξεις" της Άννας Ιορδανίδου στον Ιανό, Πέμπτη 16.9 στις 7 μ.μ.



## sarant (Sep 13, 2010)

Οι εκδόσεις ΚΟΝΤΥΛΙ και η καθηγήτρια του Παν/μίου Πατρών, Άννα Ιορδανίδου, παρουσιάζουν τη σειρά ειδικών λεξικών της νέας ελληνικής όπως το «Χτίζω λέξεις», την Πέμπτη 16 Σεπτεμβρίου 2010, στις 19.00, στο café του Βιβλιοπωλείου IANOS (Σταδίου 24).

Μπορεί ένα λεξικό να βοηθήσει στο σχεδιασμό και στη λύση γλωσσικών ασκήσεων;


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 13, 2010)

Όποιος είναι να πάει στην παρουσίαση ρίξτε προσωπικό. Θα είμαι εκεί.


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 19, 2010)

​Παραθέτω από τον Πρόλογο του «Χτίζω Λέξεις»: [Το «Χτίζω Λέξεις» περιλαμβάνει] _220 περίπου λήμματα, και πιο συγκεκριμένα 140 α' συστατικά και 80 β' συστατικά. Το λημματολόγιο προέκυψε από αποδελτίωση και επεξεργασία υπαρχόντων λεξικών της νέας ελληνικής, κυρίως του Λεξικού της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής_. 
 
Συνοπτικά αναφέρω πάλι από τον Πρόλογο τι περιλαμβάνει και τι δεν περιλαμβάνει στο λημματολόγιο:
 
Περιλαμβάνει:
 

λόγια στοιχεία που η σημασία τους δεν είναι διαφανής
νεοελληνικά συστατικά με μεγάλη παραγωγικότητα
ομώνυμα με διαφορετική ετυμολογική προέλευση
συνώνυμα με κοινή ετυμολογική προέλευση
 Δεν περιλαμβάνει:
 

εθνικά
συστατικά που δηλώνουν χρώμα
εξειδικευμένα επιστημονικά
συστατικά με εύκολη αναγνωρίσιμη σημασία
προτακτικά
συνήθη παραγωγικά επιθήματα
επιθήματα που δεν είναι πλέον παραγωγικά στη νέα ελληνική
 Το βιβλίο αυτό αποτελεί ένα εξαιρετικό εργαλείο για δασκάλους, μαθητές, σπουδαστές, άτομα που μαθαίνουν τα ελληνικά ως δεύτερη ή ξένη γλώσσα αλλά και για τους μεταφραστές όταν μας μπερδεύουν οι ελληνικές λέξεις που πρόκειται να μεταφράσουμε προς άλλη γλώσσα αλλά και (κυρίως) όταν προσπαθούμε να βρούμε καλύτερη απόδοση απ' ό,τι έχουμε διαθέσιμο. Ο Sarant είχε κάποιες αντιρρήσεις σχετικά με ορισμένα παραγωγικά συστατικά που αποκλείστηκαν (θη αφήσω εκείνον ν’ αναφέρει όποιες αντιρρήσεις είχε) αλλά ακόμα και με κάποιες μικρές παραλείψεις πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ χρήσιμο εργαλείο. Ευελπιστώ να το δούμε και διαδικτυακά σύντομα όπως και να το δούμε να τίθεται για 2η έκδοση. 

Προς το παρόν εκείνο που θα ανέβει άμεσα στο διαδίκτυο είναι η παρουσίαση του Βενεδίκτου Ανδρέα Βασιλείου, ο ένας εκ των μελών της συγγραφικής ομάδας, που παρουσίασε δείγματα ασκήσεων που θα μπορούσε να εκμεταλλευθεί κάθε διδάσκων για τη διδασκαλία του μαθήματος της γλώσσας. Ήταν, πάντα κατά την άποψή μου, μια πολύ καλή παρουσίαση και οι ασκήσεις ήταν διασκεδαστικές. Αναμένω με ανυπομονησία και θα ενημερώσω αυτό το άρθρο όταν τις ανεβάσει.


Σας συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα να συμπεριλάβετε αυτό το βιβλίο στη βιβλιοθήκη σας!


----------



## sarant (Oct 5, 2010)

Με κάποια καθυστέρηση είδα την πρόσκληση που μου απευθύνει η αγαπητή Leximaniac και είπα να απαντήσω αλλά δεν είχα το βιβλίο πρόχειρο, μετά δεν μπορούσα επειδή δεν εγκρίθηκε η αίτησή μου (*), ύστερα ήταν σαββατοκύριακο, τώρα ήρθε το πλήρωμα του χρόνου.

Λοιπόν, κι εγώ συμφωνώ ότι είναι πολύ καλή δουλειά, ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη για σχολεία, αν το πάρει στα χέρια του ένας δάσκαλος με μεράκι. Μου θυμίζει εκείνα τα παιδικά βιβλία "Γελάστε 8192 φορές" όπου έφτιαχνες φιγούρες με άλλο κεφάλι, άλλο κορμό και άλλα πόδια. Εδώ, φτιάχνεις λέξεις.

Παίνεψα το βιβλίο γιατί δεν είναι ρυθμιστικό -π.χ. δεν επιμένει στο "*διδιάστατος" αλλά αναρωτήθηκα για ποιο λόγο λείπουν ορισμένα πρώτα και δεύτερα συνθετικά από τον κατάλογο. Κυρίως ελλείψεις βρήκα στα β' συνθετικά, που είναι και τα πιο δύσκολα. Π.χ. βρήκα ότι έλειπαν αφενός ορισμένα κοινότατα, που ίσως δεν μπήκαν λογω κάποιου κριτηρίου, π.χ. -ίλα, -δόρος, -ίδικο, -έικο (αίικο αν επιμένετε), καθώς και μερικά λόγια συνθετικά όπως -βόρος, -τραφής.

Τέλος, κάποιες "προτεινόμενες" λέξεις πρέπει να διαλεχτούν καλύτερα -υπάρχει βέβαια λέξη "τρισκότεινος", αλλά εγώ θα έβαζα την κοινότερη "θεοσκότεινος" (το κατασκότεινος ήδη δινόταν).

Και να ζητήσω συγνώμη που εμφανίζομαι με τη συχνότητα εκείνου του κομήτη, αλλά έχει πέσει ένα έκτακτο έργο. 
(*) Η αίτηση να αποκτήσει 36 ώρες η μέρα. Ήδη έχω καταφέρει να τη φτάσω στις 27-28, αλλά παραπάνω δυσκολεύομαι.


----------

